# Have a vote against closures



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

From another site:

"The Manly Daily is conducting their "I want to be relevant and show I have a major readership" daily poll on Page 2 of today's edition. The question posed is "Should fishing be banned at Long Reef to protect grey nurse sharks?"

Vote at: http://www.manlydaily.com.au

You will find the poll just under their lead story.

Thank you for taking the time.

This is important and you can bet the Greenies are mustering even more support to vote Yes in this straw poll."

Please pass this along to anyone you think may be appropriate


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

G'day Dave, was wondering when you'd be back from purgatory ;-)

Vote submitted.....current stats are 23% Yes and 77% No


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice to see you here Dave ;-) .

The poll asks "Should fishing be banned at LR to save grey nurses? My vote has been lodged. Currently 77% thinkers, 23% brainless Clover Moore lackeys.

How many grey nurses do you reckon there are at Longy? Maybe they'll come if we stop fishing... Maybe Santa Claus is a gay whale.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dave , just voted and the score at the moment is,,,, yes 90 votes =23%,,,, no 310 votes 78%, now all we have to do is find the 90 who voted yes and punch their lights out , idiots, fairdinkum , we are surrounded by bloody idiots , i dont think a Grey Nurse has ever been seen at Longy and the old Grey Nurse boogeyman is just used as it has been elsewhere to close fishing grounds . Bloody Greens , I hate em , there just a waste of space


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"Should hunting be banned in the Blue Mountains to protect Unicorns ?"

makes a similar amount of sense really.
I think they are just testing the water (so to speak) to see who their readers are and then they can decide which side to take.
I've flicked it to as many people as i can.
Clovers email bounced back :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

keza said:


> "Should hunting be banned in the Blue Mountains to protect Unicorns ?"


You leave those unicorns alone you vicious piscivore.

Ever since I've been wearing my elephant repellent, I haven't seen a single one in Sydney.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I vote yes.

I'm a big fan of Grey Nurses......


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Alright...I know that I am dimmer than pretty much everyone else on this site but I can't for the life of me find this poll. I have searched the front page and can't see any sort of link to it. Can someone paste a more direct URL please?

By the way...nice to see you back Peril.

JT


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Dave, you tell him, i don't have the heart :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

No vote cast

JT red button yes/no under the main pic on the left of page with POLL in front


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

If more fisherman had voted the right way in the first place we wouldnt have to worry about these stupid polls :?

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=6507


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

JT said:


> Alright...I know that I am dimmer than pretty much everyone else on this site but I can't for the life of me find this poll. I have searched the front page and can't see any sort of link to it. Can someone paste a more direct URL please?
> 
> By the way...nice to see you back Peril.
> 
> JT


It has a Kiwi filter on the poll JT... Only Australian Nationals can vote


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey now steady :? as the bumper sticker says I fish I vote  

kiwipea


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

kiwipea said:


> Hey now steady :?
> 
> kiwipea


 :lol: :lol: Sorry Kiwipea. Just having a dig at me old mate JT :lol: :lol:


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

no problem, all intended in good fun 
always a lot of digging going on both sides of the ditch

kiwipea


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Dodge said:


> No vote cast
> 
> JT red button yes/no under the main pic on the left of page with POLL in front


Thank you Dodge...you are a Gentleman.

JT


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

17 -83 is the scoreline :lol:go you good thing...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

just noticed you can vote more than once :lol:


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

keza said:


> just noticed you can vote more than once :lol:


I don't think the extra votes count though - I just voted 5 times in a row and it didn't change anything...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWb/XryQAACpfgAAQUKWAGgAgEAo///+wMADaVDUyMo1PIT1PQ0Jo0aNNDDI000yMJkYJoDA1NogTUZGIDJo0yZKy9XTuuV9WVH/G02yhmNdsaxEIwSGgWTEnBiEjxkWFqxqaleUM17ZujwcxdDWQezriKVt0TniPrdpHBXM1MGWRXj4c8naPuYsI2Azjv3CMTd6WJyUny+iFn504uGfMUcFQXzxamveqKcBbpJ7IcBZerrIMqqYFmV7EITLmdPLjF9VHDDEWjTaiiiHaUnjbhZia1W6o1hEoPKHpbXmYCxZAFgQCNwTv4MZPCzNl7q1h/F3JFOFCQv9evJA=


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Rstanek said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > just noticed you can vote more than once :lol:
> ...


that's politics for you :lol:


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

I've always practised C&R with Grey Nurse Sharks in any case, so I voted NO. :shock: :? 8) ;-)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

caught2 said:


> AAWWWWW BAZZZZ!!!
> 
> I am a greenie (and a vegetarian) and I voted NO.
> 
> ]


Awwwwwww bugger , our first spat , :shock: :shock: , and wouldnt ya know it , it had to be about politics :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: , forgive me my pet it was said in the heat of battle against the dreaded 'fun police ' , i hope you'll still respect me in the morning . :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Profishional (Apr 23, 2008)

Honestly I don't understand greenies all this effort to stop fishing and save the grey nurse shark, why don't they turn their attention to something that may actually matter, don't they realise were the only country to allow the killing and consumption of both our national emblems, not they I care they taste great but it would give them something else to do!! GREENIES [email protected]#K!!!!!
Catch ya's on a Plastic!!!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## RADISH (Oct 4, 2008)

Just voted and its 85% NO vote. Interesting that the newspaper needs to do a poll when the pollies should be asking the people who do know what the facts rather than relying on the advisors to the advisors


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Its a stupid question. Where is "Long Reef"? Long Reef wide, the Wall, the boat ramp, the lagoon in the Golf Course.
Of course no-one wants to see the shark face extinction but the location should be made specific so some sensible informed arguement can occur.
If they are at the wall now I know whats been knocking off my pumkinseed minnows.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

It may just be possible that this call for a vote was instigated by a group of locals who object to having boats and trailers in the area , we had a similar thing happen at the kayak club a few years ago , and upon deep investigation , we found it was a group of locals who didnt like the extra vehicals in their area and sought to blame it on an enviromental issue as they thought they would get more backing from the enviromentalists , who knows


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Assuming this is part of the overall Marine Park agenda, the Grey Nurse habitat is likely to be a 1.5km radius and assuming that the w*73k3rs who do their "close public consultation" decide that..... well since grey nurses could be anywhere along the wall or reefs, they'll just make the no take zone 1.5km around the outer perimeter of the main reefs, thereby giving themselves a few more km's exclusion. And then they can sit back and show the government how millions of dollars of tourist revenue has come in as part of the attraction of the 'greatest marine park on earth". Lets face it, Long Reef will be so much more exciting to look at on the surface ??????? Ohhh diver's, lots of them - of course, they'll be coming in their masses from overseas, Long Reef is the new Great Barrier Reef..........

End of rant............


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dont feel too comfortable with the poll folks it means nothing , the real action comes from lobbying your local member and organising a fighting committee who are willing to go to macquarie street and have a good logical sensible chat to all memebers that may be interested or involved as the opposition is doing so as we speak , by signing a petition , you might as well piss into the wind , they used to work years ago , but pollies know now that they only have to acknowledge the petition then form an investigative commitee as they draft the bill, to put it through the house ,it has to be personal representation or letters and lots of them in favour of keeping longy available for fisherman and some very good rheoteric to sink these weazels . i would suggest that if you dont want this to happen then get a commiteee together and work out your arguments and present them in person or in letter form to NSW parliament and your local ember ,IN PERSON.Otherwise you will be looking for a new fishing spot , the opposition already have the ball well and truly rolling gents , i wanted to bump this issue as i feel its so important and if the baddies win its the start of the end for recreational fishing . So get busy with your letters lads and give them one helluva fight ./ And bear in mind that you have a bunch of pure fanatics against you so we cant relax and let them gain an inch


----------



## getayak (Dec 12, 2008)

I dived (spearfished) Long Reef some 40 years ago & there were grey nurse sharks there then The greenies are using the grey nurse as the( koala ) of the ocean. As a suggestion I think the approach to take is one of (one out all out) you should be pushing this as hard as you can . Dont be complacent Also push the line of why should only extractive user groups be banned push the precautionary principal this is where a threat maybe deemed from a given or unknown source Scuba divers may be deemed as a threat to the sharks disturbing their habitat, flashes from cameras ect & just their very presence in the water may be disturbing to the sharks ,this may very well be the case nobody can say for shore, from my experience I believe it does up here areas that grey nurse exist that are dived hard by dive shops the numbers have definately declined in other areas that are not dived hard the numbers have not declined much at all. My advice is get organised get all user groups to push for this outcome this will help deter the dive shop operators & (radical save the planet extremist divers who usually have little or very little diving experience) as they are the ones who usually are behind this kind of push . I live in Coffs Harbour the place where the first marine park was set up, in N.S.W. instant experts on everything marine came from out of the woodwork & instead of getting true imput from user groups consultative comitees were set up with representative on the comitees under threat of expolsion if they informed or leaked any information to the user group they represented (so much for open & honest consultation)In my opinion the marine park has done nothing to improve fish stocks at all if you would like some more imput please send me a P.M. regards Getayak :lol:


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Isn't it ironic that *Valerie Taylor* is behind this push to establish the marine park to save the Grey Nurse? In the 60s, her and husband Ron Taylor along with a bunch of other brain-dead spearos (eg Ben Cropp) killed thousands of grey nurse sharks off 'Shark Alley' at Long Reef for *sport* using spearguns with powerheads. Why doesn't she admit to the media that it was their actions in the past which led to the decimation of the GN Shark, not accidental hooking by recreational fishermen?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Guys having fought State govt on 3 issues over the past 15 years , i can tell you that you are going to have to put up more of a fight than just voting on a poll , As i have said before you will have to lobby your local member , write him or her a letter and ask for an interview ,talk to fishing stores and boat sales organisations , and encourage them to lobby their local members through their various organisations ,and fight the fight of your life , because i can tell you , your opposition has already been to parliament in macquarie St and done a lot of lobbying and unless you launch a good fight individually and through fishing organisations and clubs etc we are going to loose fishing grounds . In my past fights i letter box dropped , wrote to the local member and paid him a visit , got the local shops to carry a petition letter and encouraged people to sign, and also wrote to and ended up in macquarie st in Bob Carrs office pleading our case , won thank God , but it wasnt easy so if you want to fish the coast , its time to get going and start the ball rolling very quickly . As at the moment it may mean that you will have to cut your losses and loose fruitfull grounds .Dont think it wont happen , because its well on the way NOW.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> .Dont think it wont happen , because its well on the way NOW.


So true Bazz,
We, down here on the South coast were faced with this dilema a few years back.
There were petitions, protests, tackle and tourism industry was fighting hard, clubs and different organisations were meeting and fighting the case.
All of that meant nothing and the Marine park went ahead, we lost a lot of good fishing grounds ( the hardest hit were landbased fisho's).
In my opinion the fight lacked individual protests, i once heard that the government will only count petitions and polls as one vote, as it is too easy for 1 person to make multiple votes, and a lot of people that do sign or vote dont completely understand the reasons of the petition.
On the up-side to it all, there are a lot of places now that commercial fishing is banned but rec. fishing is still permitted and since the introduction of the Marine park these particular waterways have improved considerably.
The MP is not due for review for 6 years after the introduction date (another 3-4yrs from now), and i get the feeling they will lock up more without giving any back.
So if you dont want it to happen fight it with everything youve got!!!


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

I emailed the NPA contact officer during the poll and asked whether there were any scientific studies that show any direct or indirect link between recreational fishing and the decline of grey nurse shark populations in that area. No response from the NPA. The inferences I draw from this attempt to engage with the NPA are:

(1) the NPA has no such scientific evidence;

(2) the NPA is more concerned with its cause and ideology than it is about the facts of their concerns; and

(3) the NPA is not interested in engaging with the public over their concerns, only in using (abusing?) the public to further their cause.


----------

